# changer batterie sur clamshell



## jpa67 (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour - Quelqu'un connait-il un site (in french si possible) qui explique comment ouvrir une Clamshell-Palourde  pour changer la batterie ?
Merci de vos réponses
Cordialement - jpa


----------



## ben206stras (5 Septembre 2009)

Est-ce que ta machine se trouverait sur ce site ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2009)

Pas besoin de site, c'est très simple : tu mets le palourde sur le dos, avec une pièce de monnaie tu tourne d'un quart de tour les deux vis "quart de tour" qui ferment son clapet, tu l'ouvres, tu tires sur la languette pour extraire l'ancienne batterie, tu mets en place la nouvelle batterie, en faisant attention que la languette d'extraction ne se trouve pas coincée dessous, tu referme le clapet avec la pièce de monnaie, tu remets le Palourde à l'endroit, acabi, acaba, et voilà !


----------



## ben206stras (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin de site, c'est très simple : tu mets le palourde sur le dos, avec une pièce de monnaie tu tourne d'un quart de tour les deux vis "quart de tour" qui ferment son clapet, tu l'ouvres, tu tires sur la languette pour extraire l'ancienne batterie, tu mets en place la nouvelle batterie, en faisant attention que la languette d'extraction ne se trouve pas coincée dessous, tu referme le clapet avec la pièce de monnaie, tu remets le Palourde à l'endroit, acabi, acaba, et voilà !



Procédure à suivre, effectivement ! :rose:

Ne pas tenir compte de mon précédent poste alors.


----------



## jpa67 (6 Septembre 2009)

merci à tous
jpa


----------

